# Canon Ip 4300 mysteriöser bedienfehler



## celli03 (27. Januar 2008)

*Canon Ip 4300 mysteriöser bedienfehler*

Hallo

ich hab einen Canon ip 4300 und ich wollte heute etwas drucken doch da er schien nur die Fehler meldung "Bedienungsfehler. Drücken Sie die Taste FORTSETZEN am Drucker. Wenn der Fehler dadurch nicht behoben wird, brechen Sie den Druckvorgang ab und schalten Sie den Drucker aus und wieder ein". Das befolgen dieser meldung brachte keinen erfolg. ich hab es schon an einem anderen Pc versucht und es hat nichts gebracht auch eine umfangreiche Google suche brachte keinen erfolg. ich weiß mir echt nicht zu helfen denn am freitag ging das ding noch wunderbar und jetzt das. hat einer noch eine Idee.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Arjuna114 (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Canon Ip 4300 mysteriöser bedienfehler*



			
				celli03 am 27.01.2008 21:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> ich hab einen Canon ip 4300 und ich wollte heute etwas drucken doch da er schien nur die Fehler meldung "Bedienungsfehler. Drücken Sie die Taste FORTSETZEN am Drucker. Wenn der Fehler dadurch nicht behoben wird, brechen Sie den Druckvorgang ab und schalten Sie den Drucker aus und wieder ein". Das befolgen dieser meldung brachte keinen erfolg. ich hab es schon an einem anderen Pc versucht und es hat nichts gebracht auch eine umfangreiche Google suche brachte keinen erfolg. ich weiß mir echt nicht zu helfen denn am freitag ging das ding noch wunderbar und jetzt das. hat einer noch eine Idee.
> 
> Vielen Dank.



Lad dir mal die aktuellsten Treiber runter. http://de.software.canon-europe.com/

hast du irgendetwas geändert seit freitag?

am besten den alten treiber deinstallieren und gleich nen neuen nehmen. vielleciht klappt es ja

edit.: dumme frage vielleicht, aber hast du unten das richtig papierfach ausgewählt? es gibt ja 2 (einmal unten und eins oben). Und hast du die Klappe wo das Papier dann rauskommt geöffnet?

wie lange hast du den Pixma schon?


----------



## celli03 (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Canon Ip 4300 mysteriöser bedienfehler*

hatte keinen efekt ich hab es an 2 Computern versucht und bei beiden das gleiche. Und mit dem paier hat das nichts zu tun denn bevor der nur 1 geräusch macht kommt die Meldung. und der drucker ist 9 monate alt.


----------



## Arjuna114 (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Canon Ip 4300 mysteriöser bedienfehler*



			
				celli03 am 27.01.2008 21:49 schrieb:
			
		

> hatte keinen efekt ich hab es an 2 Computern versucht und bei beiden das gleiche. Und mit dem paier hat das nichts zu tun denn bevor der nur 1 geräusch macht kommt die Meldung. und der drucker ist 9 monate alt.



hmm eigentlich kann es ja nur am drucker liegen und nciht an der software.
dann wären da glaub ich mal nur 3 möglichkeiten.

1. Irgendwas mit dem Papierfach, richte mal den Druckkopf aus! oder Versuch mal von dem Papierfach unten zu Drucken.

2. Druckerpatronen sind leer oder vielleciht am Druckkopf eingetrocknet. Dann könntest du die Patronen einzelmal überprüfen und eventuell mit nem sauberen tuch und etwas alkohl (nagellackentferner oder parfüm, damit dein Papier auch gut riecht  ) den druckkopf von den getrockneten farbresten reinigen.

3. Irgendwas ist kaputt oder klempt dann würde ich mal gucken man man die Garantie in anspruch nehmen kann.

Ich hoffe du bekommst es noch mit dem "tips" in den griff und kannst bald drucken.


----------

